# more questions



## aggiezach (May 30, 2004)

These are the chemicals I've got:

Ilford Ilfostop
Ilford Rapid Fixed
Ilford PQ Paper Dev. 
Agfa Rodinal Film Dev.

I've got two 1 gallon storage jugs and I would like to know which of the two chemicals I should store in them. I was thinking th Stop Bath and the Fixer b/c those will be used for both paper and film. But I just want to make sure I'm not gonna screw anything up by doing that. Still new to the dark room but I'm already excited about making my first print.


----------



## oriecat (May 30, 2004)

Might depend upon how much time you're going to be spending in the dr.  I learned the hard way that developed mixed up will not last for too long, so you don't want to mix up too much and have it die on you.  That really sucks.   I think you would be safe with stop and fixer tho, but I am not positive.  Stop seems to last forever tho, so the same small amount will go a long way, so it might be kind of a waste of the jug since it will take so long to go through it.  For fix, make sure you have some hypo-check to make sure it is still good.  These are my thoughts for now...


----------



## aggiezach (May 30, 2004)

since they are all in concentrate form in there original containers, I think I'm just going to mix them up just before they're needed. That seems to be the general recomendation from the articles I've read on the interweb! I'm taking some classes this summer so I won't get to spend as much time as I would like in the DR. But I'm gonna try to at least get in there once a week!  Its just so neat to see your images come to life iin front of your eyes (well not really, it is dark after all )


----------



## ksmattfish (May 30, 2004)

Get more jugs.  I always seem to need one more jug than I have.  

Also, once you commit a jug to a chemical, don't use it for a different chem.  For instance, only put developers in the dev jug, fixer in the fix jug, selinium toner in the sel jug, etc...  Once I used a jug for selinium toner, and then 6 months later I cleaned it out very well, and used it for Tmax developer.  The Tmax developer died on me overnight.  I'm not positive that it was because of the toner (I really, really washed that jug out), but since then I only use jugs for one kind of chem.

I usually mix stop up per use.  I use most of my jugs for developers and fixer, because the stuff i buy makes a gallon at a time.


----------

